
Google forced to open up Android to rival search engines in Russia - danijelb
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/18/google-android-settlement-rival-search-engines-russia-yandex
======
smichel17
> "Users will be able to change settings at any time and choose the default
> search engine which suits their needs,” the FAS said.

Seems like a good thing in my book.

